# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  Dojenje i ostajanje u drugom stanju

## YellowSky

Zanima ne da li se smanjuju sanse za novu trudnocu zbog dojenja?
Hvala
 :Smile:

----------


## cebelka86

Na žalost kod dojilja su česti anovulatorni ciklusi, tako da su samim time i šanse za trudnoću manje. Dojim preko dvije godine, zadnjih godinu i pol dana MM i ja se trudimo, ali ništa osim jedne trudnoće koja je na žalost završila spontanim. Ali nije da se osobno previše opterećujem time (ne odnosi se na spontani), mislim si sve u svoje vrijeme, kako prestanak dojenja, tako i sljedeća nadam se uspješna i sretna trudnoća.

----------


## laumi

Ja sam ostala trudna za vrijeme dojenja.

----------


## Lutonjica

> Ja sam ostala trudna za vrijeme dojenja.


 i ja
trebalo je duže, preko godine dana

----------


## pomikaki

Znači i ako se ima cikluse? I kod produženog dojenja?

----------


## Lutonjica

kad smo počeli raditi na drugoj trudnoći, već sam imala cikluse pune 2 godine
svejedno nam je trebalo još preko godine dana da zatrudnim

----------


## pomikaki

:/

----------


## cebelka86

I ja imam cikluse preko dvije godine, pa svejedno još ništa. Jedino nisam sigurna kako se postaviti po pitanju dojenja kada zatrudnim, nisam sigurna da li je pametno nastaviti dalje?!

----------


## Lutonjica

općenito je preporuka da se ne treba prestati ako je sve u redu s trudnoćom i ne postoji povijest spontanih, tako da sam ja dojila kroz cijelu trudnoću.

da li je poznat razlog tvog spontanog?

----------


## cebelka86

Nisu poznati. Ali nešto mi je doktor objašnjavao da dojenje ne može ugroziti trudnoću, barem ne u početku, zbog razvoja nekih receptora. BIla sam sva zbunjena i iskreno nisam ga sve polovila. Ali svidio mi se njegov prodojeći stav. Većina bi vjerojatno zinula na izjavu da dojim klipana od dvije i pol godine.

----------


## laumi

> Većina bi vjerojatno zinula na izjavu da dojim klipana od dvije i pol godine.


Itekako bi.

I moj ginekolog ima prodojeći stav, nedavno sam trebala antibiotik i pitao me da li još dojim tako da zna koji mi može dati. A "klipanica" ima 3 godine.

----------


## Bebinja

ja sam zatrudnila iako sam dojila,curica je tada imala 8 mj.
dojila sam kroz čitavu trudnoću,nisam imala nikakvih problema.

----------


## Lutonjica

super da imaš takvog ginekologa  :Smile:  , pa popričaj s njim o tome.

----------


## cebelka86

Nemam takvog ginekologa, ginekolog je s hitne ginekološke u Merkuru.

----------


## Lutonjica

ima ih u zagrebu par koji su prodojeći, pa se raspitaj  :Smile: 
a ako znaš prezime ovog iz merkura, možda se i kod njega naručiti u ginekološkoj ambulanti

----------


## winnerica

> Ja sam ostala trudna za vrijeme dojenja.


I ja, trebalo mi je samo 5 ciklusa, a i rodit ću 3. dijete za vrijeme dojenja drugog...

----------


## pomikaki

Kako mogu znati (ili nagađati) jesu li mi ciklusi anovulatorni? Koji su simptomi?

----------


## Lutonjica

moj ginić je to pretpostavio na temelju uzv-a, s tim da je rekao da mi je taj ciklus u kojem sam momentalno bila anovulatoran, i da ne znači da su mi svi anovulatorni
simptoma nisam nikakvih imala
ALI, sada kad imam ovulaciju osjećam točno određenu vrstu boli, koja je popraćena školskim ovulacijskim iscjetkom, tako da mogu biti sigurna da ovuliram. ali to osjećam tek od drugog poroda, prije toga nisam imala nikakve znakove ovulacije, nisam mogla ništa pretpostaviti, čak ni po iscjetku

----------


## Lili75

i moj ginekolog je prodojeći, podupirao me je kad sam zatrudnila a L. je imala 9 mj i naravno dojila. *Rekao mi je da inače dojenje ometa začeće (u najvećem broju slučajeva),* ali ako nas nije omelo, onda neka slobodno nastavim dojiti.

Međutim kad mi se dogodio spontani, rekao mi je da bi ipak bilo bolje da kod sljedeće trudnoće ne dojim jer da ipak postoje neka istraživanja da određenom postotku žena dojenje ometa trudnoću  :Sad:  to si mi čak rekli i u laktacijskoj ambulanti na SD). Intuitivno osjećam da je kod mene to bio slučaj zbog lučenja hormona (laički rečeno: koji nisu u skladu jedni s drugima, mislim ovi dojenja i trudnoće).

Ja se zasigurno neću usudit dojit L. kad opet zatrudnim, to je iz moje prespektive. To je jedan od razloga zašto prestajemo dojiti jer bih htjela krenuti na drugo dijete, a L. ionako već duže uopće ne traži ciku, samo uzme kad joj dam, a 15 mj je lijepi staž.

Objašnjavao je on meni nešto vezano uz starost jajne stanice ali bila sam  :Sad:  , pa nisam baš slušala to što mi priča. To mi je pričao nakon što je prošlo neko vrijeme nakon spontanog.

*YellowSky* ti sama prosudi, a i bebica ti ima već 18 mj. tako da...ti odvagni.

----------


## Tincha

Mi još uvijek dojimo (doduše, samo navečer i eventualno po noći ako se probudi) pa sam ostala trudna iz prvog pokušaja.

----------


## Lili75

Naravno da neki brzo ostaju trudni i dok doje, neki ne, nekima treba puno više vremena, al u većini slučajeva svaki će ti doktor reći dojenje otežava začeće (proguglaj po netu, imaš detaljno sve o hormonima), ako već imate poteškoće oko začeća mislim da bi vrijedilo probati bez dojenja. Daleko od toga da te odgovaram od dojenja,al ovisi što ti je sad prioritet.

Mi smo npr. čekali L. duge 3 godine tako da mi vrijeme brzo leti, ja imam uskoror 35 god., pa ću probat osigurat optimalne uvjete (kako ih dr. zovu) da što prije  zatrudnim ponovo na jesen. Svatko zna najbolje za sebe.

----------


## enya22

I ja sam ostala trudna za vrijeme dojenja. I to nakon samo 5 ciklusa od poroda. Za prvu bebu nam je trebalo jaaaako dugo, a druga stize prije M.-ovog 2. rodendana. :Heart:

----------


## YellowSky

Trudna sam 8 nedelja :Smile: 
U sustini, nije nam trebalo puno, ali vise nego prvi put, pa sam se zapitala moze li to biti uzrok.

Malisa jos siki, i iako ja pokazujem tendenciju da smanjimo, ili prestanemo, on se ne slaze. A i ja ne insistiram, ali se trudimo, zasad bez uspeha, da mu nadjemo alternative za uspavljivanje. Ne gorim od zelje za tandemom, ali ako tako bude, nema veze :Smile: 

Off topic, ali moram naisati... pojavio mi se hematom, zasad je sve u redu, ali mirujem, pijem progesteronske tablete i naravno brinem... Ginekologica i dalje podrzava dojenje, kaze da konkretne tablete ne smetaju. :Smile:

----------


## hejena

Mi 4 ciklusa pokušavamo zatrudniti, maleni siki cca 4 puta dnevno.. BBT mi na FF kaže da imam O sva tri ciklusa koja sam mjerila i zato se tješim da možda ipak ne moram ukinuti dojenje.. jedino smo sada u fazi odvikavanja nočnog dojenja  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ana.m

Hm, mislim da je to kako kod koga...
Evo recimo, ja sam Ivu dojila nekih 27 mjeseci...Ciklusi su mi cijelo vrijeme bili neredoviti. Cijelo vrijeme smo se MM i ja "čuvali" na starinski način.
I onda sam ju prestala dojiti u 10. mjesecu da bi već u 11. ostala neplanirano trudna...
Ima li to kakve veze s dojenjem, da li bih ostala trudna možda i prije da ju nisam toliko dojila? Pojma nemam.
Ali znam i žene koje su ostale neplanirano trudne dok su im bebači bili još 3, 4 mjeseca stari, dakle isključvio su cikili i to intenzivno...
Sad ga ti znaj!

----------


## jelena.O

> Ali znam i žene koje su ostale neplanirano trudne dok su im bebači bili još 3, 4 mjeseca stari, dakle isključvio su cikili i to intenzivno...
> Sad ga ti znaj!


znam i ja takvih dosta.

----------


## cebelka86

Evo da se pohvalim, godišnji je urodio plodom (u doslovnom smislu riječi). Nadam se samo da će sve biti u redu ovaj put. Isto kao i lili75 odlučila sam prestati dojiti. Nadam se samo da će proći što bezbolnije za malenog.

----------


## anamar

> Kako mogu znati (ili nagađati) jesu li mi ciklusi anovulatorni? Koji su simptomi?


mislim da tu nema siptoma. odnosno jedino možeš primjettiti da simptomi izostanu, ako jako dobro osluškuješ svoje tijelo.
ali zato možeš provjeriti ovuliraš li. uzmi Lh trakice. one 'najave' ovulaciju. ili naprosto mjeri bazalnu temperaturu.

ako pitaš zbog sprječavanja začeća, trakice su sigurnija opcija. bazalna poraste na dan ovulacije, tako da ona može samo poslužiti za provjeru ima li ovulacije ili nema.

----------


## pomikaki

> mislim da tu nema siptoma. odnosno jedino možeš primjettiti da simptomi izostanu, ako jako dobro osluškuješ svoje tijelo.
> ali zato možeš provjeriti ovuliraš li. uzmi Lh trakice. one 'najave' ovulaciju. ili naprosto mjeri bazalnu temperaturu.
> 
> ako pitaš zbog sprječavanja začeća, trakice su sigurnija opcija. bazalna poraste na dan ovulacije, tako da ona može samo poslužiti za provjeru ima li ovulacije ili nema.


otvorila sam jedan novi topic na tu temu u nadi da ću čuti neke dodatne podatke, baš razmišljam o tome...
bazalnu mi je nemoguće pratiti zbog česte gužve u mom krevetu ujutro, bude me par puta i živin termometar ne bi preživio nigdje u blizini
lh trakice, o tome sam čitala da su skupe, jednokratne i ne baš pouzdane
koristim maybe baybe (više o tome na http://forum.roda.hr/threads/58373-a...ji-su-simptomi)
i on mi kao detektira neke plodne dane, nadam se da je u pravu
svi savjeti i mišljenja su dobrodošli, posjetit ću i ginicu, ali prije prve trudnoće nahodala sam se već nekim pretragama tijekom više godina, pa ne znam hoće li mi pomoći.

----------


## pomikaki

> Na žalost kod dojilja su česti anovulatorni ciklusi, tako da su samim time i šanse za trudnoću manje.


Ako mi netko još može reći, onako statistički: koliko su češći?

----------


## Diami

Meni su ciklusi opet počeli kada je Karlo imao jedno 15, 16 mjeseci, imala sam ih jedno 3 ili 4 i onda ostala trudna. I dalje dojim, preko dana prosječno 3 do 5 puta, po noći kako kada, nekad nijednom do jutra, nekad 3 puta, rijetko više...

Mlijeka više nema toliko kao prije, dapače mislim da je vrlo malo ostalo, ali malac se ne da i dalje. Ipak si nešto izvuče. Al boli početak, bradavice osjetljive...

----------


## hejena

Evo da vam i ja javim novosti! I naš je godišnji urodio plodom doslovno  :Klap: 
Dakle maleni mi ima 16mj i dojila sam ga 4 puta do prije par dana, sada 3 puta dnevno.. čak mi sad i ne želi baš sikiti.. :Sad:  mislim želi i poveseli se ali kad počne onda kao da ne zna što bi.. Ono što je bitno zatrudnila sam uz 4 dojenja dnevno! Sretno cure!

----------


## cebelka86

Hejena, čestitam!!!

----------


## pomikaki

> Evo da vam i ja javim novosti! I naš je godišnji urodio plodom doslovno 
> Dakle maleni mi ima 16mj i dojila sam ga 4 puta do prije par dana, sada 3 puta dnevno.. čak mi sad i ne želi baš sikiti.. mislim želi i poveseli se ali kad počne onda kao da ne zna što bi..


čestitam!
Ovo što kažeš da mali manje doji, ponekad se događa da trudnicama oslabi let down, tako da ima puno manje mlijeka i dijete treba više vući da bi poteklo. Može se čak dogoditi i da dojenje pomalo prestane... nadam se da te nisam previše zabrinula s time, ne mora biti da će se to dogoditi  :Kiss:  Čak i ako bude, 16 mj nije malo.

----------


## cebelka86

Joj Pomikaki, ne znam kako hejenu, ali mene si obradovala, da barem nama to olakša prestanak dojenja...

----------


## pomikaki

Da, ali kažem ponekad  :Smile:  puno češće sam čula da su trudnice bez problema dojile kroz cijelu trudnoću.
Ovo sam čula jednom od cure s foruma, i ona je rekla da je s njom bilo tako, i da se zna dogoditi. Ali nije pravilo. Neke promjene hormona valjda mogu na to utjecati.

----------


## Diami

Kod nas je tako da praktički više ni nema let downa, ali maleni ne odustaje (21 mjesec). Ide po par kapi, gusto je, ali je on uporan par puta dnevno. Sve se pitam hoće li izgurati dok ne krene kolostrum. Ponekad mi se čini da ipak posustajte, dan ili dva bude slabiji interes, kraći podoji (par gutljaja), al onda opet par dana sve po starom...

----------


## Willow

i ja ostala trudna dok sam dojila, praktički čim smo se odlučili na drugu bebu  :Wink: 
s tim da sam imala možda 4x mengu do tad (vrlo neredovit i dug ciklus)

a sin je sam pomalo smanjivao pa i prestao s 18 mj. kad sam ja bila ca. 4,5 mj. trudna, navodno se to dosta često događa u 2. tromjesečju

----------


## Kikica1

Ostala sam trudna nakon prve menge od poroda - uz prilicno dojenja 15-mjesecnog bebonje ali je ta trudnoca neslavno zavrsila. Osobno nekako imam osjecaj da bi ta trudnoca lose prosla tako i tako ali s obzirom da sam i u prvoj trudnoci imala dva krvarenja i na ishod ove druge odlucila sam se da prestanem dojiti prije nego ostanem ponovo trudna. Dobila sam razlicita misljenja - uglavnom se svode na to da dojenje i trudnoca ne idu zajedno - jer oksitocin izaziva kontrakcije, jer prolaktin inhibira ovulaciju (okej, kod mene je ocito bila) i trece da je zbog prolaktina smanjena prokrvljenost maternice pa se moze desiti spontani. 

Inace dobila sam i komentar da djetetu od 15 mjeseci ne treba sisa jer tko je to vidio i jos puno neugodnih izjava od koje mi je najveci biser da ce mi dijete zato biti kriminalac i drogeras. Svejedno posto od te druge trudnoce nije bilo nista a mlijeka napretek odlucila sam nastaviti dojiti pa ako zatrudnim opet onda prestati (prvi malac je inace ivf beba).

Zavidim zenama koje su uspjele dojiti i iznijeti trudnocu, to mi je stvarno bio san ali ocito nazalost nismo sve iste. Nadam se da cu slijedece dijete dojiti do 3+ godine. Za sada sam dosla do ravno dvije i tu smo stali jer najesen planiramo po novu bebu.

----------


## RozaGroza

Ja sam sad trudna 7 tjedana, Š ima skoro 13 mjeseci, dojimo, iako zadnjih par tjedana rjeđe, uglavnom se svelo na 1 dojenje po danu, 1 za uspavljivanje i 2-3 po noći. Da ne duljim, gin misli da bi bilo dobro da prestanem dojit jer kao može izazvat spontani, a ja želim nastaviti, međutim najviše me strah kontrakcija, pošto mi je otvaranje i sve to nočna mora. Počela sam odma sa magnezijem 300, ali kako da prepoznam opasne kontrakcije od ovih normalnih koje sam često znala imat i prije trudnoće? I ako postanu učestale, što da radim? Sad osjetim stezanje onako možda svaki drugi dan, kad dečko jače vuće, a i LD mi je slabiji, rekla bi da ga zadnjih tjedna-dva nisam ni osjetila nego 1 možda. Ne znam što bi, još nisam ni svjesna da sam trudna, pa sve odluke nekako odgađam.

----------


## laumi

ja ću ti samo čestitati!

----------


## RozaGroza

Hvala draga  :Smile:

----------


## lisica

ja sam 2 puta ostala trudna uz dojenje. ovulaciju sam pospješila maruljom i vrkutom a ovaj drugi put sam si i mengu tako izazvala jer je mala imala 16 mj. mi htjeli bebeka odmah i ..3 menge pa trudnoća.
Roza-čestitam ti, pokušaj se opustiti, smanji stres, tempo..pij Magnezij i dalje i osluškuj tijelo.
ja sam oba puta imala rizične trudnoće i bila na utrićima ali niti jedna od mojih ginica nije vidjela problem u dojenju. socijalna je odmahnula rukom, privatna preporučila Mg i rekla da je najveći problem što će me dojenje iscrpljivati.
prestala sam 1. put u 7. mj. trudnoće- mlijeko prestalo a cura imala 3 god.
2. put u 6. jer su me bradavice užasno boljele, cura je imala 2 god.
sretno!

----------


## RozaGroza

Hvala lisica, baš si me ohrabrila. A ja sam jedna od onih "sretnica" kojoj je menga došla točno mjesec i po dana nakon poroda i od onda svako 28 dana. Nisam se ni od toga uspjela odmorit  :Mad:

----------


## little duck

Roza, cestitke  :Smile: 

Ja sam dojila i ostala trudna bez problema. Cesto sam osjetila kontrakcije, cesce nego u prvoj trudnoci. Ja sam cak u 21.tj. ostala na promatranju u Vinogradskoj, jer mi cijeli dan nije nesto bilo dobro, a popodne su se pojavile, subjektivno, jake kontrakcije. Vidjelo se na golo oko, stezanje trbuha. Na pregledu je dr vidio i na CTG-u, a ona traka sa cickom se odljepljivala kako su kontrakcije dolazile. Ja sam se ful uplasila. Ostavili su me 3 dana na promatranju, dali mi Normabele u bolnici, i da ih i dalje pijem. No na otpustu dr.Bolanca mi je rekao da je moj nalaz skroz uredan, za zenu koja je prije 22 mjeseca rodila prvo dijete. Isto mi je rekao i moj ginekolog, pa sam po njegovoj preporuci i prestala uzimati Normabele (ionako mi je to bilo grozno, malac je samo spavao te dane). Uglavnom, ipak sam prestala dojiti (no nakon poroda opet nastavila i stariju dojiti  :Smile: ), i kontrakcije su nestale, barem tako jake.

----------


## Bebinja

Dojila sam čitavu trudnoću,nije bilo nikakvih problema,ja nisam osjećala nikakve kontrakcije.
Ginekologinja je bila protiv dojenja jer kao iscrpljuje dodatno trudnicu.Ja sam se osjećala dobro i nisam vidjela zapreku za nastavkom dojenja.
Da se nisam osjećala dobro sigurno bi prekinula.
Stariju curu sam prije poroda podojila oko 22,oko 2 ujutro sam dobila trudove i oko 6 se rodio veliki braco.


Još me nešto zanima...Jedna cura mi je spominjala nešto o trudničkim hormonima,kako nije dobro dojiti onda dijete...
Ne znam ništa o tome.

----------


## smedja

Ja bas dojila u 4 ujutro kad me osinuo prvi trud, u 8 i nesto sam rodila

----------


## MarijaP

> Dojila sam čitavu trudnoću,nije bilo nikakvih problema,ja nisam osjećala nikakve kontrakcije.
> Ginekologinja je bila protiv dojenja jer kao iscrpljuje dodatno trudnicu.Ja sam se osjećala dobro i nisam vidjela zapreku za nastavkom dojenja.
> Da se nisam osjećala dobro sigurno bi prekinula.
> Stariju curu sam prije poroda podojila oko 22,oko 2 ujutro sam dobila trudove i oko 6 se rodio veliki braco.
> 
> 
> Još me nešto zanima...Jedna cura mi je spominjala nešto o trudničkim hormonima,kako nije dobro dojiti onda dijete...
> Ne znam ništa o tome.



Hormoni su u gotovo svoj hrani životinjskog porijekla pa se ne moraš brinuti zbog tog. 
Nisam čitala nikakvu studiju o hormonima u mm, ali mislim da su, ako ih ima, daleko bezopasniji od onih u mesu, a s time se susrećemo gotovo svakodnevno.

----------


## Isabel

> Ja sam sad trudna 7 tjedana, Š ima skoro 13 mjeseci, dojimo, iako zadnjih par tjedana rjeđe, uglavnom se svelo na 1 dojenje po danu, 1 za uspavljivanje i 2-3 po noći. Da ne duljim, gin misli da bi bilo dobro da prestanem dojit jer kao može izazvat spontani, a ja želim nastaviti, međutim najviše me strah kontrakcija, pošto mi je otvaranje i sve to nočna mora. Počela sam odma sa magnezijem 300, ali kako da prepoznam opasne kontrakcije od ovih normalnih koje sam često znala imat i prije trudnoće? I ako postanu učestale, što da radim? Sad osjetim stezanje onako možda svaki drugi dan, kad dečko jače vuće, a i LD mi je slabiji, rekla bi da ga zadnjih tjedna-dva nisam ni osjetila nego 1 možda. Ne znam što bi, još nisam ni svjesna da sam trudna, pa sve odluke nekako odgađam.


Ajme, *Rozice*, pa nisam imala pojam da si trudna! ČESTITAM ti od srca i želim ti predivnu trudnoću i još jednog divnog smotuljka...  :Heart:

----------


## pomikaki

> Ja sam sad trudna 7 tjedana, Š ima skoro 13 mjeseci, dojimo, iako zadnjih par tjedana rjeđe, uglavnom se svelo na 1 dojenje po danu, 1 za uspavljivanje i 2-3 po noći. Da ne duljim, gin misli da bi bilo dobro da prestanem dojit jer kao može izazvat spontani, a ja želim nastaviti, međutim najviše me strah kontrakcija, pošto mi je otvaranje i sve to nočna mora. Počela sam odma sa magnezijem 300, ali kako da prepoznam opasne kontrakcije od ovih normalnih koje sam često znala imat i prije trudnoće? I ako postanu učestale, što da radim? Sad osjetim stezanje onako možda svaki drugi dan, kad dečko jače vuće, a i LD mi je slabiji, rekla bi da ga zadnjih tjedna-dva nisam ni osjetila nego 1 možda. Ne znam što bi, još nisam ni svjesna da sam trudna, pa sve odluke nekako odgađam.


pa u pravilu, ako je uredna trudnoća možeš bez problema dojiti.
Mislim da su ti dovoljni redoviti pregledi da si sigurna da nisi otvorena i da je sve u redu. Istina, ne znam puno o kontrakcijama.

evo za početak: http://forum.roda.hr/search.php?searchid=980507

----------


## casa

Ja ostala trudna kad je broj dva imao 4 mjeseca. Imala nešto kao menstruacija prije toga, ali bila kod ginekologa i on mi rekao da to zapravo i nije menga nego još neko čišćenje. Uglavnom, dojila cijelu trudnoću i usprkos svim tim pričama o kontrakcijama koje sam i sama osjećala na kraju sam u 42 tjednu trudnoće otvorena 5 prstiju išla na inducirani porod. Vjerujem da je to sve individualno. I kontrakcije sam ja imala od samog početka a počela se otvarat u 7 mjesecu. I kako mi nije imao tko puno pomoći ja sam svog malca budući još nije hodao i nosila, živimo na trećem katu. Na kraju, prenijela. Meni je gin rekao da su kontrakcije dio trudnoće, normalni dio svake trudnoće i da iako dojenje pojačava kontrakcije da kao organizam sam štiti dijete u meni. U smislu da ako moj organizam neće moć neće ni biti mlijeka. Inače, moj ginekolog je izuzetno prodojeći i jaako otvoren. I on nije bio za indukciju nego su me tijekom vikenda na kontroli plodne vode u rodilištu pitali da zašto on meni nije dao uputnicu za porod. I tako sam ja na svoju ruku otišla na indukciju, na prijedlog gin u rodilištu iako je plodna bila u redu, samo jer živim sat i po vožnje od rodilišta pa me malo bilo strah da li ću stići 5 prsiju otvorena do rodilišta ako me ulove trudovi. Moj mi je gin kasnije rekao, da i da sam rodila doma to po njemu ne bi bio problem. Kao to sve prirodno, a ja iskusna rodilja, a on bi bio kod mene. Tako da je on stvarno otvoren... Sve u svemu, ja se ne bih previše brinula.. Pa i bebe se u tako ranoj trudnoći i ne osjećaju prečesto, bar ja nisam ni jedno od svoje troje. Pozdrav i drž se

----------


## mala nada

RozaGroza čestitam.

Imeni je gin rekao da dojenje ne ometa žačeće.

----------


## Mingola

> Ja sam ostala trudna za vrijeme dojenja.


i ja, ali prvu m. sam dobila nakon 9,5 mj., dojila sam 17 mj., trudna ostala nakon 13 mj. dojenja i dakle dojila do 4 mj. sljedece trudnoce

----------


## mala nada

I stvarno ne smeta.Trudna sam oko 3 mj.i pol i još dojim malecku.

----------


## koksy

Ali nije moguce ostat trudna dok dojim a jos nisam dobila mengu jel tako? Ili postoje i takvi slucajevi? Ja, naime, ni ne zelim ostat trudna, pazimo se maximalno al sam postala blago paranoicna jer i inace vrlo lako zatrudnim. Dode mi da se cuvam apstinencijom  :Grin:

----------


## winnerica

Koksy, naravno da je moguće, pa nakon prve menstruacije dolazi prva ovulacija, tak da možeš npr. biti trudna i prije prve menge...

----------


## Anemona

> Ali nije moguce ostat trudna dok dojim a jos nisam dobila mengu jel tako? Ili postoje i takvi slucajevi? Ja, naime, ni ne zelim ostat trudna, pazimo se maximalno al sam postala blago paranoicna jer i inace vrlo lako zatrudnim. Dode mi da se cuvam apstinencijom


Sve je moguće. Ovulacija je ionako cca 2 tjedna prije menstruacije. 
Najbolje apstinencija. :Grin:

----------


## Lutonjica

> Koksy, naravno da je moguće, pa nakon prve menstruacije dolazi prva ovulacija, tak da možeš npr. biti trudna i prije prve menge...


pretpostavljam da si mislila "PRIJE prve menstruacije dolazi prva ovulacija"  :Smile: 

8 godina sam na forumu i ovo je valjda činjenica koju sam najviše puta ponovila...: 

*DA; možete ostati trudne bez obzira što nemate prvu menstruaciju jer nikad ne znate kad će vam se desiti prva ovulacija
*

----------


## koksy

Kvragu! Ostalo mi je u sjecanju da sam negdje procitala da moze al sam se nadala da sam pobrkala nesto...Jadan MM... :Grin: 
(sta bi mu ja, probljedio je kad sam spomenula vazektomiju, sad nek suti i trpi  :Laughing: )

----------


## gabica80

definitivno da ne ometa, ja dojim vec treci mjesec a menstruacije od nikud, bas je cool tako samo sto se moramo paziti jer se naravno nikad ne zna ovulacija  :Smile:

----------


## winnerica

> pretpostavljam da si mislila "PRIJE prve menstruacije dolazi prva ovulacija" 
> 
> 8 godina sam na forumu i ovo je valjda činjenica koju sam najviše puta ponovila...: 
> 
> *DA; možete ostati trudne bez obzira što nemate prvu menstruaciju jer nikad ne znate kad će vam se desiti prva ovulacija
> *


Je, upravo to sam mislila reći samo sam u krive vode zašla s pisanjem - hvala za ispravku!  :Wink:

----------


## tajna30

Pozdrav!
Podižem malo ovu temu,pa ako je koja u sličnoj situaciji,svi savjeti su dobrodošli.
Evo...naša lutka će uskoro navršiti sedam mjeseci i mi sve više razmišljamo o još jednoj bebici,naravno,dojim,menstruacije nema,pa sad...zna li koja postoji li što za poticanje menstruacije,a da ne škodi kod dojenja,možda kakav čaj,il nešto?Mi smo,naime,ovu bebu dugo čekali,imam policistične jajnike,pa je valjda tu bio problem,tak da je i menstruacija bila skoro nikakva.Porazgovarat ću i sa doktorom,al evo,možda i tu dobijem kakav savjet...hvala unaprijed

----------


## macaklinka?

Iako teme o dojenju u trudnoći nisu baš živahne u zadnje vrijeme, nadam se da će mi se neko javiti..

Trudna sam 13 tjedana i dojim curicu od 20 mjeseci.  Ne bih željela prestati, jer mislim da je još rano  :Smile:  

Ipak, malo me brine što zadnjih par noći, kad ona sisa kroz duži vremenski period osjetim nelagodu u maternici, onako pritisak koji je možda na granici boli. Nešto slično osjećaju prilikom dojenja koji sam imala nakon poroda, ali slabijeg intenziteta. Ne znam je li to normalno i ok, ili bih trebala razmisliti o prestanku dojenja :šmrc:? Je li to samo zamor mišića nakon dugotrajnih kontrakcija tokom dojenja ili mi je maternica veća pa je više osjećam..

Je li neka od vas imala slično iskustvo? Kako je sve prošlo?

----------


## Kaae

Vjerojatno je samo rijec o rastu maternice. 

Postoje li ikakvi razlozi za strah od prijevremenog poroda? Dojenje u trudnoci je jedino kontraindicirano kad postoji mogucnost prijevremenog poroda i preporuca se u paketu sa zabranom orgazma.

----------


## Mila majka

Zna li tko medicinsko objašnjenje zašto bi bilo teže zatrudniti za vrijeme dojenja? 
Nadam se da nije svejedno doji li se non stop ili samo nekoliko podoja dnevno. Premda smo trenutno puno bliži onom non stop.  :Smile: 
Hvala vam!

----------


## eryngium

Jer prolaktin blokira ovulaciju. Ali ne kod svih. Bez obzira na broj i učestalost podoja. Svatko je priča za sebe.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## Kloto

Ja sam uz intenzivno dojenje ostala trudna nakon prvog nezaštićenog odnosa. Mislim da je sve individualno.

----------


## kli_kli

Ja sam 5 od 6 puta koliko sam bila trudna (4 bebe i 2 pobacaja) zatrudnela intenzivno dojeci. Ali bez obzira mislim da ne samo sto dojenje odlaze prvu ovulaciju, cak i kad je ovulacija tu, dojenje utice na smanjenje estrogena i na taj nacin moze otezati zacece. Zene imaju razlicite nivoe estrogena i mnogo je faktora u igri, ali sigurno je da se i ovo moze desiti zbog dojenja (izmedju ostalog, znam i tako sto sam osetila na svojoj (sluzo)kozi.)

----------


## Mila majka

Hvala vam svima!
Da pojasnim, mislila sam na zatrudnjivanje nakon sto se menstruacija vec pojavila, dakle, kada je neka visa razina estrogena vec ostvarena.

----------


## eryngium

I dalje isti odgovori vrijede. Povećan prolaktin ometa ovulaciju a niska razina estrogena ne može dovoljno zadebljati endometrij za implantaciju.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mila majka

Puno hvala!

----------


## mifija

Meni je, recimo, menstruacija došla tek jedno dva mjeseca nakon što smo definitivno prekinule dojenje. Znači, sve skupa skoro dvije godine od poroda.

----------


## bebeto

Mifija, vau !!! Meni je evo 7.5 mj. od poroda i još nisam dobila iako mislim da su jajnici proradili (osjetim polagano probadanje). Sa dvoje starije djece dobila sam kad smo uveli dohranu (sa 6 mj.) iako smo i dalje dojili do 2.5 g.

----------


## alef

Ja sam prvo dijete dojila 26 mj, a ostala sam trudna odmah isti mjesec kad sam prestala dojiti. S drugim djetetom sam počela polako smanjivati dojenje dva mjeseca prije drugog rođendana i ostala trudna kad se dojenje svelo na jedno u 24 sata. Oba puta u otprilike 20 mjeseci nezaštićenih odnosa nije se dogodilo ništa...
Dakle, kod mene dojenje definitivno jeste blokiralo začeće

----------


## cloudy

Ovo i mene zanima ...curka, 16 mj doji između 6 i 10 puta tijekom dana i noći...kolike su šansr za drugu bebu? Jel postoje kakvi testovi koje bih mogla napraviti da znam dolazi li do ovulacije? Menga mi je redovita od njenih šest mjeseci

----------


## tocekica

*Cloudy* odi na ultrazvučni pregled kod ginekolog. Zbilja je individualno, meni dojenje niš nije značilo i bila sam spremna za novu t 6 tj. nakon poroda. Ginička je ultrazvukom utvrdila endometrij spreman za implantaciju i ovulaciju i godinu dana nakon poroda odmah sam planirano ostala t...i dojila na zahtjev kroz cijelu trudnoću( imala sam stanku u dojenju od 8 sati kad sam išla na carski...tako da imam 3,5 godine neprekinutoga staža dojenja koje mi nije utjecalo na plodnost i trudnoću).

----------


## zutaminuta

Ako ti je redovita valjda onda ovuliraš redovito. Mislim, znamo svi zbog čega dolazi do menge.

----------


## jelena.O

u svakom slulčaju dojenje nije kontraidikacija ovuklacijama, ponekad pomogne da izbjegneš koju menstruaciju više

----------


## alavova

Pozdrav, ja imam pitanje...naime dojim jos uvijek dijete od 9 mj, ugl.samo nocno dojenje. Imam redovne mjesecnice s nesto duzim ciklusima. Nedavno sam imala odnos predzadnji dan mjesecnice i sad, 11 dana iza, upravo dok mi je vrijeme za ovulaciju, primjetila sam roskasto na wc papiru i par kapi po vesu. Temp.mi je malo visa i imam zimicu. Da li bi to moglo biti implantacijsko ili samo nornalna pojava kod zena koje doje? Hvala

----------


## zutaminuta

Dakle, prije godinu dana sam čitala ovaj tekst https://najdoktor.com/dojenje-i-kontracepcija/a379
Imalo mi je smisla i nisam se opterećivala. Tako smo dobili nenadano drugo dijete.

Kaže u tekstu: 




> Kada je dojenje kontracepcija?
> 
> Dojenje može biti djelotvorna kontracepcija tijekom prvih 6 mjeseci babinja, ali samo uz zadovoljenje osnovnih uvjeta: dijete se hrani isključivo majčinim mlijekom (dodatne hrane ne smije biti više od 10%)  i dojenje se provodi tijekom čitavih 24 sata: dakle noću svakih 6 sati i danju svaka 4 sata, i to u pravilnim razmacima.  Tzv. „potpuno dojenje“ tijekom 6 mjeseci babinja jednako je djelotvorno kao i uzimanje peroralne kontracepcije – oko 98%.


Ispunjavala sam sve uvjete. Mala je sisala dan i noć. 

Jučer sam slučajno naišla na isti tekst i odlučila se javiti, a žena mi je napisala sljedeće:



> Prema svim poznatim saznanjima jest, i bilo je JEDINA kontracepcija generacijama prije otkrića drugih kontraceptiva i jedini način kako su stvarani razmaci izmedju djece.....Ali jest kontracepcija samo dok dijete jede samo mlijeko, A kada više ne jede samo mlijeko,čim se,dakle, dodaje obrok neke druge hrane,čak i sokovi, količina i ritam sekrecije prolaktina koji "koči" ovulaciju opada i ovulacije se vraćaju. I to tamo jasno piše, samo treba čitati pažljivo....Osim toga, SVE ima iznimke i ništa nije 100%. Nikada!VP, S. Škrablin


te na moje inzistiranje da ispravi tekst, ona odgovara sljedeće:



> Ne mogu ispraviti nešto što je znanstvena tvrdnja, u stručnoj literaturi prisutna stoljećima...I nikada opovrgnuta.... Tekst na stranici koji je napisan star je par godina...Ali, Vašu sam primjedbu i odgovor stavila na svoju web stranicu kao upozorenje koje će sigurno koristiti. Hvala Vam. Srdačan pozdrav!


 :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Došla sam kao idiot prije godinu dana kod svoje ginekologinje i sestra mi je lijepo rekla da dojenje nije kontracepcija. To izgleda svi znaju. 

Što je onda ona zabrijala!??!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## tangerina

A ne znam šta bih rekla, ja sam bila na pregledu 6-7 tjedana nakon poroda, i tad mi je ginekologica rekla da očekujem menstruaciju za dva tjedna i da mi je krenula ovulacija.
Dakle mogla sam tad već ostat trudna, unutar prvih 6 mjeseci mogla sam triput zatrudnit (redovit mi je ciklus bio dalje)
a dojila sam isključivo, dan-noć i sve to

----------


## zutaminuta

Tako sam neopisivo ljuta. Nema šanse da u svojoj karijeri nije shvatila do sada da to što tvrdi nije točno. Tko zna koliko je žena zaje*ala. _"Mama, rodili ste? Sada dojite? Super, to vam je kontracepcija."_  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## pomikaki

Svakako smanjuje mogućnost začeća, ali nitko stručan neće tvrditi da se to može zvati pouzdanom kontracepcijom :/

----------


## Ginger

Svaku menstruaciju sam dobila 7-8 tjedana nakon poroda
I ovulirala ko urica
Uz iskljucivo dojenje non-stop
Kontracepcija maj eeees

----------


## spajalica

joj Ginger  :Laughing: 

zuta, pa nije da ne surfas i da ti informacije nisu dostupne, ja svaku provjeravam na vise mjesta. bar tu na forumu je napisano mali miliun puta da dojenje nije kontracepcija. i da mozes ostati trudan bez ikakvih problema. imamo niz forumasica koje su ostale tako blagoslovljene.

----------


## Vrci

Zuta,jesi joj rekla svoj osobni primjer, da joj teorija ne valja?

Al da,i nas su u srednjoj ucili da zena ne moze ostati trudna dok doji.

----------


## casa

Zuta, pa pise 98 posto. Ja sam ostala trudna kad je sin imao 4 mjeseca i nisam imala pravu menstruaciju, sin je bio iskljucivo dojena beba bez dude. Kasnije mi je dok objasnio da po teoriji cim je razmal izmedu dva podoja veci od 4 sata, estrogen moze nadjacat prolaktin. Dakle, uspavas bebu u 9, pa podojis u 2, pa u 5, pa u 7. Mislis da je to dovoljan broj podoja kroz noc da onemoguci zacece, ali raspored podoja nije dobar.

----------


## zutaminuta

> Svakako smanjuje mogućnost začeća, ali nitko stručan neće tvrditi da se to može zvati pouzdanom kontracepcijom :/


Osim što tvrdi da kod isključivog dojenja ispod šest mjeseci ima učinkovitost 98%, još kaže i ovo:



> Medjutim, u žena koje nastavljaju potpuno dojiti na jednak način i tijekom daljih 6 mjeseci, *kontracepcijski učinak dojenja i dalje je vrlo visok: oko 94%.*


To su potpune gluposti.

A ne vjerujem da je ona nestručna. 



> Zuta,jesi joj rekla svoj osobni primjer, da joj teorija ne valja?


Napisala sam da su djeca 15 mj razlike, što je ona shvatila da sam drugo začela sa godinu i pol. Onda sam je ispravila, a na svojoj stranici je svejedno objavila odgovor onako kako ga je shvatila prvi put, netočno.



> Zuta, pa pise 98 posto. Ja sam ostala trudna kad je sin imao 4 mjeseca i nisam imala pravu menstruaciju, sin je bio iskljucivo dojena beba bez dude. Kasnije mi je dok objasnio da po teoriji cim je razmal izmedu dva podoja veci od 4 sata, estrogen moze nadjacat prolaktin.


Učinkovitije od pilula i kondoma?
https://www.optionsforsexualhealth.o.../effectiveness

Vidi ovo što je ona napisala:



> i dojenje se provodi tijekom čitavih 24 sata: dakle *noću svakih 6 sati i danju svaka 4 sata*, i to u pravilnim razmacima.

----------


## VeraM

Pa dobro, znamo da ginekolozi ne znaju neke osnove o uspostavi dojenja i o održavanju proizvodnje mlijeka. Već je drugdje rečeno da gin ne uče o tome na faksu. Mene ne cudi da je i ovdje rupa u znanju. Ja se nikad ne bi pouzdala u nikakve metode kontracepcije kao 100%.  Jedino apstinencija. Sve drugo ima šansu za začeće nakon odnosa. Pa makar 1: milijun. Netko će biti ok svaki put, a netko ce biti taj 1.

----------


## Beti3

> *Pa dobro, znamo da ginekolozi ne znaju neke osnove o uspostavi dojenja i o održavanju proizvodnje mlijeka.* *Već je drugdje rečeno da gin ne uče o tome na faksu. Mene ne cudi da je i ovdje rupa u znanju.* Ja se nikad ne bi pouzdala u nikakve metode kontracepcije kao 100%.  Jedino apstinencija. Sve drugo ima šansu za začeće nakon odnosa. Pa makar 1: milijun. Netko će biti ok svaki put, a netko ce biti taj 1.


Kako možeš napisati ovakvu tvrdnju?! Potpuno je netočna. 
Naravno da to budući liječnici uče na faksu i da znaju o dojenju, više od "nekih osnova".

----------


## Beti3

> Dakle, prije godinu dana sam čitala ovaj tekst https://najdoktor.com/dojenje-i-kontracepcija/a379
> Imalo mi je smisla i nisam se opterećivala. Tako smo dobili nenadano drugo dijete.
> 
> Što je onda ona zabrijala!??!


U članku lijepo piše, citiram: Dojenje* može* biti djelotvorna kontracepcija tijekom prvih 6 mjeseci babinja.
 Može. Ali, ne mora.

Dalje piše:  ...kontracepcijski učinak dojenja i dalje je vrlo visok: oko 94%. Trudnoća je, medjutim, *uvijek moguća*. ..

Tako da, liječnica je posve u pravu. Treba čitati sa razumijevanjem. 

Kod mene je dojenje posve učinkovita kontracepcija, dokazano sa troje djece, cijelo razdoblje dojenja. Menstruacija je dolazila tek 28 dana nakon zadnjeg dojenja, a dojila sam ih oko godinu dana, najmlađu i u prvoj polovici druge godine.
Statistika je teška stvar, uvijek će netko biti u onom malom postotku koji je suprotan očekivanom. Uvijek.

----------


## Kaae

Beti, imam buduceg lijecnika u bliskoj obitelji, sad je peta godina studija, u Hrvatskoj.

Ne uce o dojenju gotovo nista. Prosjecna osoba koja odslusa Rodinu malu skolu dojenja, procita tekstove na Rodinom portalu i procita recimo the Womanly Art of Breastfeeding koji je izdao LLL, naucit ce o dojenju preko nekoliko puta vise od lijecnika koji se educira iz obaveznih udzbenika i kolegija na studiju medicine u Republici Hrvatskoj (a i u svijetu, u vecini slucajeva).

----------


## Kaae

Zuta, na stranu sa statistikom i onima koji imaju (ili nemaju) srece, ali napisano na tom portalu, ili gdje vec, je samo po sebi netocno vec u prvom kvotanom odlomku.

Jedina kakva-takva kontracepcija, u smislu da se smanjuje sansa za zacece, vrijedi prije uvodjenja dohrane, kad dijete sisa 100%, nema dudu, ne pije vodu, caj, itd, i kad nema pauza u dojenju vecih od 3-4 sata, pogotovo nocu. Naravno, i tad ce zene ostati trudne, samo mozda nesto teze nego one koje ne doje, one koje daju dohranu, ili cija djeca spavaju "cijelu noc" (sto za bebu do 6 mjeseci znaci oko 6 sati bez budjenja). 

Za tocne informacije o dojenju, provjeri uvijek Rodin portal, La Leche League (trenutno je najbolje gledati LLL UK jer je glavna stranica LLL International pod revizijom i puno toga se mijenja iz dana u dan), Kellymom.com, Nancy Mohrbacher, Jack Newman i jos poneki izvor. 

Nasumicne online doktore, roditeljske portale i slicno, ostavila bih na miru zauvijek. To je najcesce kao da trazis istinitu i tocnu informaciju u nekom zutom tisku, gdje, da stvar bude jos gora, kvazi novinari pokusavaju prevesti clanke iz stranih izvora, a bez da uopce tecno govore jezik koji pokusavaju citati.

----------


## VeraM

Beti, ako ima neki student medicine da me opovrgne, rado cu priznati da sam u krivu. Nisam studirala medicinu, ne znam iz prve ruke, ali znam da dojenje ide nekako najbliže ginekologiji, al oni nemaju kolegij koji to pokriva. Ponovno, ako sam u krivu, priznat ću. Cim uzmognem bas cu pitati par liječnica koje znam. Jedna je pedijatar, ali znati ce što ginekolozi uce, radi na faxu. 
Da se vratim, dojenje je kod velike vecine zena zeznula upravo medicina, tj osobe iz zdravstva koje su davale pogresne savjete. Meni isto. Ginekolog je rekao samo vi dojite, to je dobro. I kraj. Nista više. Primalje u rodilištu pokazali jednom i kraj. Kasnije kad je mala plakala cijele noci u rodilištu jer nije mlijeko jos doslo, samo su ustvrdile da je djete gladno. I nikakve vise pomoći. Patronazna mi govori samo vi dojite i iza podoja dajte bocu. I isla mi vagat bebu prije i iza podoja. Imala samo 20 g plus i da to nije dosta, da dam dohranu. A to sto je sisala pola sata prije toga nije tila uopce uzet u obzir. Dakle, od medicineske struke nula bodova. Da nije bilo rodinog portala i foruma i moje mame ja ne bi dojila. 
Pa neka mi netko govori da treba slusati slusati doktore kad je dojenje u pitanju. A da ponovim, bez obzira na sve ovo, treba utuviti u glave curama jos u osnovnoj skoli da je moguca posljedica odnosa trudnoća, bez obzira na kontracepciju. Jer mozete lako biti onaj 1 naprema milijum.

----------


## zutaminuta

@Kaae, ma ova doktorica radi u Petrovoj i to dosta dugo. Meni sad ta informacija ne vrijedi jer sam naučila, ali taj tekst stoji i ljudi ga čitaju, i to dva identična teksta ima objavljena.

----------


## Peterlin

> @Kaae, ma ova doktorica radi u Petrovoj i to dosta dugo. Meni sad ta informacija ne vrijedi jer sam naučila, ali taj tekst stoji i ljudi ga čitaju, i to dva identična teksta ima objavljena.


Tako ti je to kad ljudi skupljaju informacije s interneta. Ima različitih bedastoća.

A te stvari uče se iz biologije u osnovnoj školi i u srednjoj (baš sam pratila - moj mlađi sin je u strukovnoj školi, ima biologiju samo jednu školsku godinu, ali netko se potrudio da životno važne stvari budu spomenute). Propitala sam ga i bome bolje zna nego stariji (gimnazijalac). 

Trebalo bi to još pojačati, ne u okviru zdravstvenog odgoja (iako ne škodi da se i ondje spomene) nego baš u okviru nastave biologije da bude obvezno ZA SVE i da nitko ne izađe iz osnovne škole bez tih spoznaja. Razumijem da je 15-godišnjacima to još nebitno, pa stoga treba voditi računa i o gradivu srednje škole, ali osnovna škola je obvezna za razliku od srednje i u osmom razredu se uči ljudsko tijelo, pa molim lijepo.... treba to klincima utuviti.

----------


## pomikaki

Ja ipak mislim da bi je trebalo natjerati da skine takav tekst s neta. Nije u redu dezinformirati ljude po tako bitnom pitanju i prebacivati na prosječne Hrvate odgovornost da se dodatno informiraju. Podsjeća me na onaj film gdje svećenik buši kondome da poveća natalitet  :Grin:  
Zna li netko za statistike koliko često ovulacija počinje prije uvođenja dohrane?

----------


## Ginger

pomikaki, na mom skromnom uzorku od 4 komada djece statistika je neumoljiva - u 100% slucajeva  :Grin: 

i slazem se s tobom - tekst treba ukloniti

----------


## pomikaki

> pomikaki, na mom skromnom uzorku od 4 komada djece statistika je neumoljiva - u 100% slucajeva


 :lool: 
naravno, tebe i žutu se uvijek može proglasiti iznimkama, one iz 2% uzorka, ali ja vjerujem da je statistika puno drugačija
kod mene nije bio tako, prvu menstruaciju sam dobila oba puta nakon više od 13mj, a mislim da su mi nakon prve trudnoće još dugo ciklusi bili anovulativni - jer sam imala dosta problema s idućim začećem, i to je dosta trajalo, i čak sam nakon više godina dojenje baš zbog toga prekinula
Ali ovako pojedinačna iskustva nisu mjerodavna, uvijek možeš biti proglašen izuzetkom.

----------


## VeraM

Peterlin, uci se u 8.osnovne kroz nekoliko lekcija. Spolni sustav i planiranje obitelji. I u 3.gimnazije. Za srednje strukovne ne znam. I to je sad stvar nastavnika. Ja im ne dam disat dok to ne usvoje, pogotovo gimnazijalcima. I uvijek pitam decke zenski spolni sustav i obratno. I nitko se nece izvuc kod mene bez da ovo svlada. Dok kolegica kod ostalih razreda samo to uredno preskoči. 
Jer vecina roditelja o tome ne prica s djecom. Pogotovo u ruralnim sredinama i manjim mjestima. Pa bar da cuju u školi neke osnove. 
A moram pohvalit moje gimnazijalce da ih to zanima, ne s onog zafrkantskog stajališta nego zaozbiljno.

----------


## zutaminuta

*@Peterlin,* neću dat ruku u vatru, ali stvarno se ne sjećam da smo mi takvo što učili na biologiji. O ženama poslije poroda ništa. Za vrijeme trudnoće? Klasika, spermij, zigote, gamete, fetus, embrij, nemojte pušiti i piti u trudnoći. To je to. Plus što su nam puštali filmić o spirali kao sotonskom izumu koji svine malo nedužno djetešce.

*@pomikaki,* na internetu teško nalazim, ali uspjela sam pročeprkat da su na malom uzorku ustanovili da ženama koje ne doje u principu ovulacija krene nakon 10 tjedana, a dojećim nakon 36 tjedana. http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/1...597.x/abstract

----------


## Ginger

pomikaki, je, znam da sam iznimka, al ono da se zna - tih 2% nisu neke tamo, stvarne smo  :Grin: 
i eto, ja sretnica sva 4 puta  :lool:

----------


## Kaae

pomi, evo i kod mene 100%, oba puta vrlo rano. 3 i 3.5 mjeseci.

----------


## sillyme

Ja sam se jako cuvala tih 2% ali prvi put sam dobila m nakon 6 mjeseci a drugi nakon skoro 18 mjeseci. Oba puta sam dojila skoro dvije godine s tim da je mladji sisao puno rjedje, dulje spavao po noci i poceo s dohranom prije sest mjeseci. I prije i nakon dojenja su mi m bile izrazito regularne, tako da neovulacija i neimanje m je bila sigurno direktna posljedica dojenja i kod mene je funkcioniralo dojenje jako dobro kao kontracepcija (ali sam se i dodatno pazila naravno)

----------


## krumpiric

Oba puta 14mj nisam imala menstruaciju. Svaku ovulaciju vrlo dobro  osjetim, tako da do 14. mjeseca svakog od djece nisam ni mogla ostati  trudna. Oba puta se ovulacija dogodila u periodu kad sam bila duže od 2-3 dana odvojena od djece (ali nastavila dojiti).
Ne mogu uopće zamisliti da netko promovira dojenje kao kontracepciju, pa kojom logikom znaš kad će dovoljno pasti prolaktin da imaš ovulaciju, nikojom.

----------


## jelena.O

Ja već pomislila da je žuta opet trudna

----------


## Cinihalv

Moze mala pomoc, curica mi ima 13mj, dojim je samo u noci kad se probudi nekad jednom nekad 2 puta.. zelim ostat trudna i radim na tome, zanima me dali mi to dojenje navecer moze utjecati na to..? 
I jos jedno pitanje, dali ovulacija isto utjece na to, jer mi se cini kao da je i nekad nemam..sto napraviti?

----------


## Kaae

Tesko je reci sto bi tko trebao napraviti, s obzirom da je svako tijelo drugacije.

Iskljucivo dojenje u prvih sest mjeseci bebinog zivota prilicno utjece na dojenje i donekle sprjecava mogucnost zaceca (no naravno da se ono moze dogoditi). Sanse za zacece se povecavaju ako dijete ne sisa redovito, pogotovo nocu, a i sa staroscu bebe. Povisena razina prolaktina (hormon koji igra veliku ulogu u laktaciji) utjece na ovulaciju i moze ju sprijeciti. Ciklusi kod dojilja mogu biti neredoviti i nepredvidivi, takodjer. 

Dojenje djeteta od 13 mjeseci, dakle, moze utjecati na redovitost ciklusa, a i uspjesnost ovulacije, ali isto tako uopce ne mora smanjiti sansu za zacecem. Takodjer, tvoje godine ce ovdje igrati ulogu, postojeca anamneza, a i strpljenje. Netko bez problema moze ostati trudan iz prvog pokusaja i u vrijeme dojenja vrlo male bebe, a netko naravno moze imati problema i bez dojenja.

----------


## Irma123

Ja sam pocela dobivati poslije 40dana  svaki put mi kasnila nije isti datum.Zadnji put dobila 19.08,ali ovaj mj nisam,cuvamo se jer je jos uvijek rano za novu trudnocu bebi je 7mj i iskljucivo na mm je,dal je normalno da tako izostane

----------

